
The Camera Behind The New Pluto Photos - sohkamyung
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-camera-behind-the-new-horizons-pluto-photos-ralph/398549/?single_page=true
======
buserror
Article lacks pretty much any technical detail that would make it interesting.
Whats the sensor size? What are the typical shutter speed? How do they
compress the images? How do they compensate for the noise in now light? Do the
cosmic rays impact image quality? Etc Etc.

So, duh.

~~~
batou
Here you go :)

[http://www.boulder.swri.edu/pkb/ssr/ssr-
ralph.pdf](http://www.boulder.swri.edu/pkb/ssr/ssr-ralph.pdf)

~~~
smackfu
Although the good photos we are getting are from LORRI, just re-colored with
Ralph data.

------
Sharlin
> When you see Pluto looking tan- and sepia-toned in the new, high-resolution
> photos, you’re looking at data captured by Ralph.

This is somewhat misleading. The high-resolution photos are taken with the
LORRI instrument and colorized with lower-resolution data from Ralph.

------
jbrooksuk
The result is absolutely staggering. I've previously missed the Jupiter
picture and had to stop and really look to appreciate just how amazing that
photo is, let alone the Pluto one - from the same camera, a mind-boggling
distance away from us.

~~~
mholt
Did you notice the aurora on Io?

~~~
yellowapple
It's actually a plume from a volcanic eruption, which is even crazier.

------
ars
Getting to that image of Jupiter I just had to stop and marvel. Both at God's
grandeur in making it, and the ingenuity of the people who made a machine that
could get there. And of the two creations, creating people who eventually
learn to do that is probably more awesome than creating a planet.

~~~
asadlionpk
I don't get why the down-votes. Is having a belief and expressing it wrong
around here/against the forum rules?

~~~
gambiting
Content doesn't have to be against rules to be downvoted. I disagree with the
opinion in it, so I downvote. It has nothing to do with rules.

~~~
tzs
If someone mentions they like a food or a movie or a song that you don't like,
do you downvote?

~~~
gambiting
Depends how it's phrased. If someone says "I like liquorice" then I'm not
going to downvote. But if someone said "liquorice is the best food in the
world" as if it was a fact, then I am going to downvote. If OP said "It is my
opinion that Jupiter was created by god" I would not have downvoted. But it's
his stating it as a fact which is making me downvote.

------
jefurii
I'm interested in the data formats and image processing used for all this.
I've heard a couple mentions in passing that they're "not in your standard
JPG" but I'd like to know more.

